# Lazy Villager Tier List



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

Last one! You guys have really helped entertain me while I've been stuck in bed sick tonight! You all are the best!

Anyway, here is the link to lazy!








						Create a ACNH Lazy Villagers Tier List
					

Every lazy villager currently available in AC:NH.




					tiermaker.com
				




And my ranking:





I actually have positive feelings about the majority of lazy villagers!
(Also Al looks like John Travolta and it weirds me the heck out)


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

There are wonderful lazy characters, and a lot of nauseating ones. I'm looking at you Bob, Lucky, Stitches, Moe, and Al.


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

I feel like lazies are really hit or miss.


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

these were fun, thanks!


----------



## sunshower (May 22, 2020)

I have very strong feelings about this one lol. Lazies are my favorite! And Dizzy is the ultimate lazy in my opinion. I feel very strongly that if animal crossing we made into a modern cartoon now, Dizzy should be the lazy rep (although I did love Alfonso in the movie)


----------



## 5cm/s (May 22, 2020)

i like a lot of lazies, but there are a good amount of "misses"
i will say though that i definitely have a lot more villagers in the S and A tiers than i normally do for other personality types


----------



## Verecund (May 22, 2020)

Yikes, there's a lot of these I don't like, but there are some really amazing ones here, too, including my absolute favourite.


----------



## celesludenberg (May 22, 2020)

oof


----------



## Snek (May 22, 2020)

I didn't realize how many lazies I didn't like! Yes, Bob is where he should be.


----------



## condor (May 22, 2020)

Lazies are cute tbh


----------



## AccfSally (May 22, 2020)

My lazy villager list:


----------



## sunshower (May 22, 2020)

5cm/s said:


> View attachment 263044
> i like a lot of lazies, but there are a good amount of "misses"
> i will say though that i definitely have a lot more villagers in the S and A tiers than i normally do for other personality types


Dizzy and Sherb in s tier!!! Heck yeah!!


----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)




----------



## trashpedia (May 22, 2020)

Imo lazy villagers are one of the more affable/easy-going types so I don't despise anyone on this list (that includes Barold lol).


----------



## Taj (May 22, 2020)

celesludenberg said:


> View attachment 263046
> oof



S tier 10/10

(is your pfp Yoshiko/Yohane)


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

Bones and Papi are my top 2, Bones being first.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Leebles (May 22, 2020)

An ex got really upset at me for letting Clyde leave from City Folk back in like 2012 and even when I brought Clyde back he was really weird about it


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 22, 2020)

I had a hard time picking villagers for S tier because of how much Beau eclipses the competition for me.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 22, 2020)

I'm a lot more negative than I thought I would be haha. There are a few species that just bother me a lot (looking at you, chickens!!)


----------



## celesludenberg (May 22, 2020)

neester14 said:


> S tier 10/10
> 
> (is your pfp Yoshiko/Yohane)


glad to see another person with taste! and yea it is!!!


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

dogs tho
rip raddle but hes s tier too


----------



## Milano (May 22, 2020)

Wade is great.


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

Someone's gonna fight me over Barold being B tier but he just looks like a guy that's trying to get by and live his life and I have respect for him.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sonrio (May 22, 2020)

S being aka every villager in my town. I have SO many lazies


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Coolio15 (May 22, 2020)

Lazies are my favorite personality, but I also feel like that means I'm the most picky about them! I'd honestly pass on anyone who is B tier or below and even some of the ones in my A tier are pushing it. Also, the chicken slander (specifically my boy Egbert) is heart-breaking</3


----------



## FaerieRose (May 22, 2020)

I seem to like my lazy villagers blue...


----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

I forgot there was this many lazies hmm


----------



## Rhuenkun (May 22, 2020)

I feel like with Lazies, I have VERY strong opinion of super like and super dislike, lol


----------



## raqball (May 22, 2020)

----------


----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Chea (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)

totes not biased lol


----------



## brangein (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 22, 2020)

Such a cool idea, these threads! 

I realise I am really picky and don't like most of the villagers (that is true in general, though). Though for me, that mostly means I don't have experience with them, because most villagers tend to grow on me. Still don't like a lot of their designs though. Some in the D tier I find to be quite creepy even.


----------



## moonolotl (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

Lazies are my favourite personality! This was hard to choose


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (May 22, 2020)

I had to be harsh because I love lazies sm!!


----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)

I love lazies


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)

It's actually pretty sad how in most of my tier lists half of the characters land in D tier.


----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)

So many "pls leave my island asap" in this tier list. D:


----------



## fakemuseum (May 22, 2020)

Based on villagers who live in my and my gf island


----------



## Barney (May 22, 2020)

I love how varied people's responses in these threads are - there really is a villager for everyone, it seems..and that's just great!


----------



## Daisies (May 22, 2020)

bones is my absolute favourite!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)

Huh... It's quite evenly split... I guess that's good?


----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 22, 2020)

dont judge me.


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

My list:


----------



## Envy (May 22, 2020)

Again, a lot harder than the Snooty's. There's just a lot here that I'm rather neutral toward.


----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Here you go, Zucker is my favorite because he's so unique but Beau is uber cute.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 22, 2020)

why are they all so ugly


----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

Lazy frogs. That is all.


----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

Barold is so absolutely over the top ugly that he actually loops around into being endearing to me, he's hilarious. I would bump Drago up a tier if his lips were a little different, I really don't think that shade of pink sits well on him.


----------



## absol (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sheando (May 22, 2020)

Apparently this is a polarizing one for me


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)

I notice that all the lazies I've had before rank higher in general. Disclaimer I have never had Bob but I had a hard time placing him and he could go A or B with me. Joey won me over with his big brows in WW


----------



## serudesu (May 22, 2020)

This was fun! Half of these villagers, I don't know their names. owo;
So I just went with how they looked. @.@;
Kinda like Mystery Tour,


----------



## Octolino (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (May 22, 2020)

so many great lazys


----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

Here's my list for the lazy villagers!


----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

I didn't get really attached to any of the lazy villagers, I found Sherb on a mystery Island and the rest is history. He is a sweetheart! I do have an appreciation tho for Lucky and Beau!


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)




----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BeezyBee (May 22, 2020)

Unpopular opinion, but I don't like Stitches.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2020)

Punchy shoved his way into my New Leaf town and refused to leave for ages, so this is my revenge.


----------



## Airen (May 23, 2020)




----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚒 𝚠𝚊𝚜 𝚜𝚞𝚙𝚙𝚘𝚜𝚎𝚍 𝚝𝚘 𝚙𝚞𝚝 𝙱𝚎𝚊𝚞 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝙴𝚛𝚒𝚔 𝚘𝚗 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚝𝚒𝚎𝚛 𝚋𝚎𝚕𝚘𝚠 𝚝𝚑𝚊𝚝 𝚘𝚘𝚙𝚜


----------



## Piggleton (May 23, 2020)

I absolutely adore all the lazies  they’re all so freaking cute and I would love an entire island of them if it weren’t for the fact that having more than 2 feels like running a day care

I will say my top ones are Erik, Beau, and punchy! Deerfolk forever!


----------



## Fye (May 23, 2020)

Love the lazies in this game! I wish I had the space to get one more, but I'd probably get sick of the bug dialogue


----------



## Badrat (May 23, 2020)

Al reminds me of that guy you met in highschool that is really paranoid and is a nice enough dude that goes biserko when someone brings up politics


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 23, 2020)

Oof, Lazy villagers are my absolute fave, but now that I look at this list, there's a few I don't like xD.
Alfonso, Punchy and Zucker are my top bois <3


----------



## doopledei (May 23, 2020)

-


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 23, 2020)

Scoring done as any S or A rank I'd happily have in a town for several months, just a strong preference for S. With B rank being I'd enjoy having them but likely will end up with them leaving fairly quickly just due to the fact I'd probably have 9 other villagers I prefer over any B rank so they'd just be next up to leave.

Generally surprised on the community rank how low Paolo and Cole scored. They're both so cute, Paolo I see as the ony acceptable elephant design, and I can only assume you people have never seen Cole in game.
Similarly I didn't think Alphonso and Filbert would score as A rank. Don't see myself ever wanting to keep them in a town, though I wouldn't say I /need/ them out of a town, like is my view with most D rank scores.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 23, 2020)

lazys are cute, just wish they wouldn't talk so much about the bugs in their floor lol


----------



## ShirleyTemporary (Jun 3, 2020)

I'd put Barold higher because I actually really like him but i'm preserving the sanity of everyone that likes any S, A or B villagers so they don't see their favs compared to Barold


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's mine! I actually really like the lazy personality though I wish they would talk less about bugs!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 28, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Yikes, there's a lot of these I don't like, but there are some really amazing ones here, too, including my absolute favourite.


I like where Filbert stands,, :33 we need more filbert stans.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

I'm seeing more Filbert stans and i'm happppy,, he's such a cutie!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

I actually like some of the villagers in everyone else, but I have to stress who are my favorites.


Spoiler


----------



## Deliquate (Jun 28, 2020)

Turns out I don't have a TON of feelings about the lazies. I find the lazies sweet and lovable but they also seem very YOUNG to me; lit does not surprise me that so many live in children's rooms.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 28, 2020)

I like the personality itself, but only a small portion of the villagers seems appealing to me. 


Spoiler


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 28, 2020)

A lot more variety than my others.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2020)

Lazy is my favorite personality type, however, there is only villager that is S ranked to me and that would be my BFF, Punchy. I love his look, the type of animal he is, his outfit & umbrella and the song he listens to is nice as well .

Bob and Moe are tier A mostly because they’re cats but also because I like their designs . If they were a random move in, it would be hard to say good bye to these two to let in other ones I want since the idea of having a lot of cat villagers is appealing to me (I love cats!).

I am not a fan of dogs but I do really like Lucky’s design. Stitches is in tier A since I liked his design as well.

I always wanted Pudge and did trade for him in NL but never got him since I made the mistake for trading for another villager right afterwards before he moved in. >< I invited him to the campsite with an amiibo card a few weeks ago and strangely found that I didn’t like him as much as I did in HHD and in NL. I’d still be willing to give him a chance if he was a random move in, or at least until I come across a villager that I want more.

As for the lower tiers, I do not like the designs of most: lions, tigers, leopards, horses, ducks, penguins, birds, bulls/cows, chickens, elephants, pigs, and alligators.


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't really like the lazy personality in NH for some reason, I don't remember being bothered by them in NL. In fact I had and loved all of the villagers in the 'my babies' rank in NL except for Zucker who I for some reason did not know existed until I started playing NH.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 28, 2020)

here's mine!!


----------



## lolli8223 (Jun 28, 2020)

I sincerely dislike my bottom tier, I swear I”m not a troll.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't hate D-tier villagers, I just don't really vibe with them or anything (wouldn't want on my island).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Bob and Hopkins are forever my faves


----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)

Punchy is beyond S tier tbh.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 29, 2020)

Really adore some of those in tier a and was only the fence on putting them in S, like Rex/Sundae (his Japanese name, which I think is much cuter for him), who is the only lazy I’ve ever had in my island. Derwin, zucker, paolo, and moe too.Like some people are saying, lazies are kind of hit and miss for me. But Clay and Cole are just too perfect!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 29, 2020)

Undies said:


> Punchy is beyond S tier tbh.View attachment 280259



i can't believe some people here DARE to rank punchy below B.........................

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020





i just realized some of the "never met" were on pocket camp, but i never really remember them so whatever


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)

My tier list


----------



## Minimasher (Jun 29, 2020)

Here is my list! What do you think?


----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

Tier S are my dreamies. Tier A are those who may have been on dreamy lists before or I just really like. Tier B are those I'd enjoy on my island. Tier C are ones I'd be fine with temporarily. And Tier D are those whose presence I hope never do me the disservice of coming to my island.


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

I had 3 lazies at one point, I think they are cute but they got so repetitive so just have Cranston now. I like how he leaves bird footprints on the beach.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 30, 2020)

lucky is one of my favorite villagers so he’s definitely at the top. I despise Barold, I should’ve made a F- tier and put him there. Sorry to the stitches lovers but I think he’s kinda boring:/ I think the bunnies are cute! I’ve never had Raddle or Marcel but I’d love to get them one day


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 30, 2020)

Lucky and Zucker are definitely top tier for me!


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## xTech (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah aside from a few, I really don't like lazy villagers and their squeaky voices. I bet when you're gone for a while they squat in your house and secretly are the ones that turn your house into a live cockroach nest >.>


----------



## mushfrogs (Jun 30, 2020)

benedict is babie and i don't tolerate benedict slander here


----------



## mowzies (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm picky about lazies.....


----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

Mine~ I passed up both Tucker and Sherb when I was hunting a snooty villager and I regret it now 

And I had Clay for a long time in New Leaf... TOO long. I just can't get into his design


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

S Tier: Lucky's my favorite of the bunch due to his mummy design, but the others aren't too far behind. I love Drago's dragon design, even if his big pink lips look a bit goofy. I've loved Boomer's pilot design since the GameCube game. Stitches' cobbled together, multicolor look is really pleasant and the only reason he isn't higher is because of his house's interior design which, while fitting, isn't for me. I love Tucker's woolly mammoth design and Marcel's mime design. Finally, Raddle is the villager of our times.

A Tier: Solid group of good designs.

B Tier: Bob through to Spork are pretty good too, just not as good as the villagers in A Tier. Jeremiah through to Sherb are in B just because I like them better than those in C tier.

C Tier: Decent. Doc through to Wade are the ones that interest me most in this tier, and my interest in them continues to descend as the lines go on.

D Tier: Eh, they just don't do anything for me, really. Zucker could maybe be moved up to the bottom of C tier, but I just really don't like the takoyaki design as much as other people do.


----------



## lulu9956 (Jul 1, 2020)

This is so fun, I'm loving these tier makers!

I like quite a few lazy villagers, but apparently not as many as I thought!

(had to add a row though, because I absolutely LOATHE Clyde)



Spoiler


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 13, 2020)

Here's mine, Drago is my favorite lazy villager, Rodeo is my least favorite. I might move Jeremiah's placement, but he's so adorable and I like how his name cam probably reference a song.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

So...there are a LOT of extremely solid lazy villagers. Best deer Erik gets his own tier, while the last 3 in D tier evoke the fight or flight response (sorry to those who like those three-it’s just not my cup of tea)


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 12, 2020)

Bones belong in the highest of tiers possible. Bob/Punchy has been a thing for me since forever. I've always imagine them getting together and doing stupid to chill things, I know if I end up getting them at the same time, it will be hard to let them go. _They are still together in my second NL town to this day._


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2020)

don't feel good about this, i didn't realise i hated so many of them..


----------



## grayacnh (Oct 12, 2020)

I had so much fun doing this!! Alot of my favourites come from nostalgia from old games. Thank you so much for sharing this :3


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 12, 2020)

There are some _really _cute lazies and some I wouldn't touch with a 10 ft pole. I would have all of the S tier villagers on my island tbh (I did have three of them at once at one point. That was a lot of bug talk.)


----------



## World Citizen (Oct 12, 2020)

Lazy was honestly the hardest for me to decide who I wanted on my island (as I want one of every personality I limited myself to two). My precious Zucker had his place without question but it was REALLY hard to decide between my three S tiers.


----------



## Uffe (Oct 12, 2020)

Lazy villagers are my favorite.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 12, 2020)

oooh, i love these here's mine


----------



## Jessi (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 12, 2020)

I think


----------



## Mick (Oct 12, 2020)

Now it might look like I have a lot of villagers near the bottom, but it's just very hard for them to score any higher when the scale goes all the way up to Hornsby's level. I had to adjust the ranks accordingly





(also there are just so many lazies... How am I ever going to compare all of those? Pretty much all of the ones in D tier are 'okay, but don't care' to me. Except for Zucker. He can just get out and never return.)


----------



## Psicat (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

yup not too much into lazies but ya tis it


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Oct 12, 2020)

Most of it is based off of looks. If Marty were here he'd be rank S for sure.


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2020)

Just found these tier-maker threads, how fun! I have pretty strong opinions about lazy villagers so I did this one immediately haha





S = favourite villagers, A = I like them a lot, B = I like them, C = I'm pretty indifferent about them, D = I'd be upset if they moved into my ttown


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 12, 2020)

Making this list gave me whiplash lol


----------



## Skunk (Oct 12, 2020)

_I used to think I loved all lazies equally, but I never fully laid them all out on the table till now...._


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 13, 2020)

Love all those lazy dogs, they're all such good bois. Except Benjamin. Benjamin is letting the side down.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Oct 13, 2020)

Any villager in Row D will never have a home on my island.


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

I wish lazy villagers 
had better dialogue in New Horizons.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 16, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> View attachment 280399Really adore some of those in tier a and was only the fence on putting them in S, like Rex/Sundae (his Japanese name, which I think is much cuter for him), who is the only lazy I’ve ever had in my island. Derwin, zucker, paolo, and moe too.Like some people are saying, lazies are kind of hit and miss for me. But Clay and Cole are just too perfect!



This tier list is the hardest one for me. I found for most of them what I feel is a mild, vaguely positive feeling. It made ranking them very difficult and the lines between a, b, and c are pretty weak and flexible. I could seem myself potentially coming to like villagers from any of those tiers.

As a result it’s hard to imagine having any lazy but Cole on my island (clay lives on the secondary island) and when I have thought about it it has mostly been framed in my head as ‘getting a friend for Cole.’

I don’t know what it is, but I just don’t feel super excited about most of the lazies, as compared to most other types. I also don’t strongly dislike any of them.

 Barold gets rated higher just because he is so so weird, and also because my husband really really likes him.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 16, 2020)

I'd probably take any villagers from S, A, or B on this list -- in general, I think a lot of the lazies are pretty cute. Even a few C tier ones might shift up if I'm getting low on tickets.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

i rlly did boomer & joey dirty last time,,,,







Spoiler: may 2020 list


----------



## deana (Oct 17, 2020)

This really reminded me just how many lazy villagers there are


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 17, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Lazy is my favorite personality type, however, there is only villager that is S ranked to me and that would be my BFF, Punchy. I love his look, the type of animal he is, his outfit & umbrella and the song he listens to is nice as well .
> 
> Bob and Moe are tier A mostly because they’re cats but also because I like their designs . If they were a random move in, it would be hard to say good bye to these two to let in other ones I want since the idea of having a lot of cat villagers is appealing to me (I love cats!).
> 
> ...



Update on my lazy tier list:





I had to bump up another “chicken” even though I supposedly don’t like their models lol. I can’t believe I had Sherb, Hornsby and Cole so low.


----------



## heaven. (Oct 17, 2020)

Stitches is my all time favourite villager, and lazy used to be my favourite overall personality but I really dislike how they were changed for New Horizons.


----------



## Wolfieocelot (Oct 18, 2020)

Tbh, this was really hard to rank cause I love almost all of them


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2020)

Arguably, lazies have a lot of the best character designs in the game. Currently my island has three lazies (seriously send help xD I can't let go of any of them regardless of wanting more). Here's my tier list atm though:


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2020)

This one was difficult for me as I haven't had a Lazy villagers in ages. Hornsby was my DIY Lazy, and I almost never saw him before he moved out as my first move out. So, I need a Lazy... and really haven't experienced one.

 Erik and Beau were quick Kings for me when thinking of a Lazy. A friend ended up getting Erik and like four other deer. So Erik is out of the picture while Beau is less tempting cause I already see Deers when I visit them. Filbert and Rex have both grown on my from being not even noticed to being really tempting. I wanted a Squirrel and never have gotten one so far while the Lions have grown on me as the Tigers have faded for me. So might be cool to have a large feline. 

 Cranston has shown up like 3 times on my hunts, and I struggle to leave him and have done so each time to ponder if I should take him. 

 The F tier boys are horrible. Two freaky faced highlighter yellow ones and Barold. The baby bear has a beard. :I


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 28, 2020)

I love the lazies, and S rank lazies should be S+ rank! D ranks should be Z ranks though! Boy they are ugly.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

there are a lot of good lazies. honestly, there are ones in my tier c that i would consider having on my island for a shorter time. i currently have sherb and punchy but i want raddle so badly ahhhh


----------



## MarshalisbabyUwU (Sep 6, 2021)

Boccages said:


> There are wonderful lazy characters, and a lot of nauseating ones. I'm looking at you Bob, Lucky, Stitches, Moe, and Al.
> 
> View attachment 263024


DON’T DO THIS TO BOB, LUCKY, AND STITCHES!!!!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 6, 2021)

I like those lazy boys.I ranked them according to my favorite foods(and least favorite foods).


----------



## Stikki (Sep 6, 2021)

Tfw no Marty. He would be in S tier though.

So anyway, nice and simple:

S tier - Lazies that I LOVE

A tier - Lazies I really like

B tier - Lazies I like well enough

C tier - Neutral on these

D tier - GET THEM AWAY FROM ME!


----------



## Moritz (Sep 6, 2021)

Egbert really is one of the best villagers in the game. Probably my 6th or 7th favourite. With sherb being 7th or 8th.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 6, 2021)

*Precious and must be protected: *My favorite lazy villagers. Erik and Deli have been favorites of mine for awhile, but having Rodeo on my island has really made him grow on me.  I love that he has such a scary appearance and a totally non-threatening personality.  10/10 for all of them, would protect with my life.
*Admirably laid-back: *Other lazies I'd consider close to top-tier.  I got really attached to Nate when I had him in New Leaf and honestly had a hard time letting him leave.  The others I just think have really cute designs.  I'd love to have them around for a while even if they weren't permanent, but they've all got dreamie-potential for future games.
*Pleasantly carefree: *Lots of good lazy villagers here that I think are either cute or interesting.  I had Simon in New Leaf for awhile; he was fine but didn't leave much of an impression, I don't think.  I'm rather fond of Moe for the theory that he's Tom's brother, since Tom is one of my favorite villagers.  I like that Tucker is a mammoth; I think it's a pretty unique villager concept.  This is also where I'd rank Marty at.
*Living life at their own pace: *These are the lazy villagers I'm kinda "ehh" on.  I'm not usually terribly fond of Barold, but depending on how people interpret him in their islands/towns, I can like him.  Boomer's cool and I like the pilot theme, but I didn't really understand the... spaceship angle(?) in his interior design when I had him in New Leaf.  Ozzie's alright, but I can't unsee him looking like the Apple "moon face" emoji.
*A tad unreliable: *I'm not super fond of these designs.  Drago's just not for me—I can definitely see why other people like him though.  Same thing with Marcel.
*Go clean your room: *These guys just weird me out unfortunately. ;; I'd rather our paths not cross.


----------



## Snek (Sep 6, 2021)

Snek said:


> I didn't realize how many lazies I didn't like! Yes, Bob is where he should be. View attachment 263047







A year later and Bob is still where he is supposed to be lol
The lazy personality is very hot and cold for me. I either love them or I dislike them, the ones in between are either designs that are ok or unsure about.


----------



## JemAC (Sep 7, 2021)

*Tier S: *I love all three of these villagers, they're species I really like and I think they're very cute, they'd all be welcome on my island permanently but I'd rather not have three lazies so for now I just have Sherb with the aim of getting Erik back.

*Tier A: *These are all villagers I really like, they all have sweet designs and are all villagers that I'd be happy to find when villager hunting or to have as random move-ins. I'd probably keep any of these villagers for a while as they'd all fit well on my island but I'd be unlikely to keep any of them permanently.

*Tier B: *I like these villagers, they're all either part of a species I really like or are strong villagers in a species I'm not as keen on. If I saw any of them while island hopping and was low on NMTs then I'd be happy to invite them back to my island, likely keeping them long enough to get their photos but I'd be unlikely to be as attached to them as I would be to the ones in the higher tiers. 

*Tier C:* I'm pretty indifferent to these villagers, I don't dislike any of their designs but I don't love any of them either. If I saw them while island hopping I'd probably take a chance on finding a better villager, unless it was my very last ticket then I'd take them, but I wouldn't be disappointed if they were a random move-in and would get to know them to see if I changed my opinion before moving them on.

*Tier D:* Not a huge fan of these villagers, most of them are species that I'm not very interested in (mostly the birds and horses) or just have designs I'm not really drawn to, Hopkins is a very sweet looking villager from the front and I really like rabbits but I'm just not keen on him been a blow up toy. Benjamin isn't an awful villager but he shares a name with a family member so I'd find it odd to have him on my island. I'd likely move them of my island pretty quickly if they were random move ins as there are many other villagers I'd prefer to have.
*
Tier F:* I dislike these villagers, I'm not overly keen on Paolo's or Rodeo's eyes and I really dislike Al's and Clyde's colour schemes as it just makes them look unwell, while I just dislike Barold overall and find him a bit creepy. If any of these villagers moved onto my island I wouldn't be happy and would be moving them straight back off it.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 7, 2021)

Okay, first, for those who want a tier maker version with Marty - 



			https://tiermaker.com/create/animal-crossing-new-horizons-lazy-villagers-117711
		







so lazies - I both like a lot of them and am very picky. I don’t dislike many, but most of the designs are more middle for me than loved.

S tier are those currently who I think are my favorites - it’s a constantly changing group. Currently, despite the fact that I let him move away after receiving his picture twice, Weber is my absolute favorite and I expect to move him back at some point in the mystical future where I want to have permanent forever villagers.

A tier are also really great to me, I would strongly consider inviting any of these. And I do still think Rex is one of the best lazy designs (he maybe should be in S, but could not decide)

B are also good, I could invite these guys to my island to chill out a bit, but I am less excited about them about the A tier boys. A surprising inclusion here for me is Prince, who I swear I disliked pretty strongly just a couple months ago, but now I think he is actually nice, with a huck Finn vibe, maybe just because in his photo he is wearing the hat he is. Still, would love to take a lazy drift down the river with him.

C tier I have nothing in particular against them but also no particularly strong interest in.

D tier - don’t hate them, but don’t particularly like them. Just in the last few minutes I already think probably Al should have been in C tier. I don’t think I would ever invite him, but at the same time I think he might have an elusive charm to him.

it is hard to hate any of the lazies, since they basically just act like sweet, weird little babies.


----------



## Mestear (Sep 8, 2021)

First of all, I don't want to offend anyone with this list. I just love frogs  Prince was one of my first villagers in New Leaf. Now he is my favourite boy. And always will be <3


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

The dogs category is equivalent to the best villagers.  Puck gets bumped up for being a hockey penguin.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 8, 2021)

Clay was an early Pussville resident and he seemed to respect the puss and kept gifting me cat towers


----------



## Dracule (Sep 8, 2021)

_I’m actually happy to see that my S-tiers are at least ranked S, A, and B on a lot of people’s lists. 





(I see Elmer and Papi fluctuate a lot with others. More love for me. )_​


----------



## Mr.Fox (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## smug villager (Sep 9, 2021)

For whatever reason, something about Bob makes him like the "ultimate" lazy villager to me. It just suits him.


----------



## Yujian (Sep 9, 2021)

Decided to update my list


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 9, 2021)

Yujian said:


> View attachment 399266
> Decided to update my list


I see Punchy


----------



## FaerieRose (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 29, 2021)

My fav!!!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 29, 2021)

I think I tend to prefer the girl villagers


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Elov (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 17, 2021)

Not in order. S is Gold. I feel like A and B are pretty even.


----------

